# Model Year 2018 Base Price Increases



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW is raising base prices on the following models effective July 1st 2017. In the US the following price increases are coming:



There are no price changes to the Model Year 2018 6 Series, 7 Series or X4. Pricing sheets have been updated throughout the site.

BMW will price protect all orders with a confirmed production number that are produced on or after July 1st 2017 and delivered to customers by September 30th 2017.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Wonder if BMW (quietly) widens the MSRP to invoice, meaning people who don't bargain hard will pay more. This is like "trunk" money of the ole. Cause with declining sales, doesn't make sense to just blindly increase the MSRP.
But what do I know


----------



## jhm5 (Jan 8, 2016)

So, in the face of declining sales in the US, BMW's clever marketing strategy is to load options into unappealing packages and raise prices. Where did these people study economics? Nowhere.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW raises prices every July, nothing surprising really.


----------



## PsychDoc1 (Feb 18, 2011)

No numbers for the 540? Or am I missing something?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW seems to have left off a bunch of models that had price increases. Unclear why that is, but the 2018 5 Series pricing info is here - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=964919

Tim


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

tim330i said:


> BMW raises prices every July, nothing surprising really.


true they do, it is however surprising to do so in the backdrop of historic decline in sales.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mikeriley said:


> true they do, it is however surprising to do so in the backdrop of historic decline in sales.


I disagree. They don't increase prices dramatically more when sales are through the roof. It's just a steady as you go approach.

And before you look at the headline figure, split sales by model. Some are older. Some are SUVs.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Apparently the 'rumor' is that these cars were not price correctly back in March as some 2018 M3 customers weren't pleased with the prices when the order guides were released last week as the M4 coupe had a smaller increase that the M3. I assume this increase corrects this, if it is true. I'm locked for a F83 and taking ED delivery late September with 5 days to spare, I'll consider this a ED incentive since there are no true ED incentives these days anyway.

What changed? More options included in the base? This will further drive down US sales, watch out for an incentives in the Fall/Winter of 2017 to drive sales as dealers who have expanded their showrooms/floor space during the sales boom of the past few years will have units sitting on their lots now.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

The M3 pricing was photoed by someone who just ordered one, and it looks like it has about ~$2000 increase from MY2017. Yes you get some more option as standard. But in essence M4 and M3 pricing gap remains the same.
I wished M3 has cold-weather package (just need heated rear seats and heated steering wheel), cause anything on the exec package is just not worth $4100 to me.

IMHO, the incentive may come in the form of BMWUSA to dealer only, not trickle down to customers, ie hush-hush money. That's why less-n-less info come out as far as invoice price, MF and other type incentives. I am not holding my breath as far as incentive, the best one right now is US delivered car with fleet discount.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> The M3 pricing was photoed by someone who just ordered one, and it looks like it has about ~$2000 increase from MY2017. Yes you get some more option as standard. But in essence M4 and M3 pricing gap remains the same.
> I wished M3 has cold-weather package (just need heated rear seats and heated steering wheel), cause anything on the exec package is just not worth $4100 to me.


Why does it need to be standard? I could careless of the rear heated seats or steering wheel.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> Why does it need to be standard? I could careless of the rear heated seats or steering wheel.


I am just saying it should be ala carte for heated-rear and steering wheels, I am not asking standard equipment, but shouldn't be bundle with exec package that cost $4100.:yikes:

In other models, at least 4-door variation, BMW has cold weather package which include heated rear seat and steering wheel plus headlamp washer. That's it.

This is typical BMW, remember in the ole day, 3-button universal garage opener only come with premium package (come on, other car mfg came with universal garage opener standard). I know it comes standard now on BMW BUT it takes years before someone head-bulb light up at the BMW office:bigpimp:

Oh well, BMW can do whatever, it's their cars.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm trying to negotiate a "deal" with X$ over invoice. Based on previous posts, I understood the base markup is 7% while on options it's 8%, The dealer however is claiming 6% on both. Did BMW change the dealer profit margins on the 2018 5 series?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

My sister appreciates this sentence very, very much. :bigpimp:



tim330i said:


> BMW will price protect all orders with a confirmed production number that are produced on or after July 1st 2017 and delivered to customers by September 30th 2017.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

The $1500 MSRP increase of the MY2018 M3 includes about $2300 in additional standard equipment. All in all, my sister's MY2018 M3 ended up being $2500 less (price protected) than my MY2017 M3 with the same equipment/options -actually she's getting Parking Assistance (with its nifty Automatic PDC) while I got the useless wireless charging in the Executive Package.



HPIA4v2 said:


> The M3 pricing was photoed by someone who just ordered one, and it looks like it has about ~$2000 increase from MY2017. Yes you get some more option as standard. But in essence M4 and M3 pricing gap remains the same.
> I wished M3 has cold-weather package (just need heated rear seats and heated steering wheel), cause anything on the exec package is just not worth $4100 to me.
> 
> IMHO, the incentive may come in the form of BMWUSA to dealer only, not trickle down to customers, ie hush-hush money. That's why less-n-less info come out as far as invoice price, MF and other type incentives. I am not holding my breath as far as incentive, the best one right now is US delivered car with fleet discount.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Fuzzy1 said:


> I'm trying to negotiate a "deal" with X$ over invoice. Based on previous posts, I understood the base markup is 7% while on options it's 8%, The dealer however is claiming 6% on both. Did BMW change the dealer profit margins on the 2018 5 series?


I haven't seen anything that would indicate this. This would be a huge change.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Fuzzy1 said:


> I'm trying to negotiate a "deal" with X$ over invoice. Based on previous posts, I understood the base markup is 7% while on options it's 8%, The dealer however is claiming 6% on both. Did BMW change the dealer profit margins on the 2018 5 series?


On the 2018 non-530e models the base MSRP ranges from 6% to 6.2%. The same as 2017 models.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Markup*

Thank you MJ. Do you imply the markup is the same for the options? In reality, there is very little room between invoice and MSRP.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Fuzzy1 said:


> Thank you MJ. Do you imply the markup is the same for the options? In reality, there is very little room between invoice and MSRP.


NO, I was just looking at base MSRP.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Technic said:


> The $1500 MSRP increase of the MY2018 M3 includes about $2300 in additional standard equipment. All in all, my sister's MY2018 M3 ended up being $2500 less (price protected) than my MY2017 M3 with the same equipment/options -actually she's getting Parking Assistance (with its nifty Automatic PDC) while I got the useless wireless charging in the Executive Package.


It is not uncommon for this to be the case. On the 3ers the price difference between equivalently equipped 2017 models and 2018 modles is negligible. Prices are increased somewhat, but LED headlights are now standard across all 3ers as is the rear view camera.


----------

